# TRice Pro C2BTX HP thoughts?



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm a very aggressive larger rider (6'3, 240 lbs) and have a great deal of fun on my Custom X. 

I've been looking at the TRice Pro C2BTX HP deck as something that might offer some different benefits for my riding style. I've considered the skunk ape bc of the same profile but don't know if I really want to go to 169 or 172.

Can anyone who rides one comment on some of the features / things that you love about the deck? What are some of the negatives? 

The Custom X is a great board for non-pow days but it definitely is a lot of work after a foot of fresh. I'd love to stop bringing two boards up with me and just ride one in most conditions I'm faced with at Stevens Pass. 

Been making some phone calls and nobody seems to have the 164.5 in HP to demo. Really want the lighter HP model but could settle for the other non-HP version in a demo if I can find it. 

Anybody offer any advice?


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a 161.5 HP and I love it. I havent ridden a lot of boards, but I learned on a Skate Banana and upgraded to this just recently. I really cant say anything bad about this board other than its a little stiff, but that isnt a bad thing, just depends on your style.

This board flys without any concerns whatsoever. It pops very well and feels pretty light.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

They make smaller skunk apes.

TRice is a great board but I have two concerns for you:
1. Are your feet too big for the waist width? What size boots?
2. At 240, the 164 TRice might not be super floaty in the powder if that's what you are looking for. Although it will be better than the Custom X if its an older camber board.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Size 13 shoe...I'm a wide board guy.

My 2012 Custom X is a 26.2 just like the T Rice and the waist width is a great match for my stance.

I'm not looking for a powder specific deck but rather another aggressive all-mountain deck that will do *better* in pow than my Custom X for the occasional deeper stashes of 18+in in the sidecountry / stashes around Stevens.

I don't want the super wide waist of a skunk or the length because of my interest in steep terrain / chutes / trees.

I'm trying to understand if the T Rice rides "longer" due to the C2BTX. From what I've heard, it does.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

yojik said:


> I'm trying to understand if the T Rice rides "longer" due to the C2BTX. From what I've heard, it does.


I'd say yes. I'm 6'4'' 210 and my 161.5 TRice performs much better in the powder than my old 167 camber deck with a wider waist (GNU 11-up).

Since you know the waist will work for you, it sounds like the 164.5 will be perfect for what you are looking for. Agressive, responsive and a little bit better powder float....you'll love it!


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

I wear size 12 on my TRice, you shouldnt have an issue with size 13 with shrink tech boots like I have. TRice is a mid wide board.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Is the difference between the HP and the non-HP worth the additional $150? I've read a review that the HP is flatter (less pronounced camber/rocker) and slightly stiffer.

I'm not concerned about the topsheet or base graphic with those special eco friendly beans.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

yojik said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Is the difference between the HP and the non-HP worth the additional $150? I've read a review that the HP is flatter (less pronounced camber/rocker) and slightly stiffer.
> 
> I'm not concerned about the topsheet or base graphic with those special eco friendly beans.


There are a couple threads about this on those very forums *cough* search *cough*

From what I was able to gather, the HP is:

a little lighter
damper (not sure how much)
more eco friendly
$160 more expensive


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry :/ I've searched everywhere I could for info and I was able to come away with 3 out of the 4 things you mentioned. 

Since the info is kind of dated, I was hoping someone who has ridden one all season could chime in if they see this since those old reviews don't get refreshed all that often.

I'm a resourceful guy and don't shoot from the hip...Was just curious about any new thoughts on both.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Everyone I've talked to on the Rice loves it. It charges hard.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

lo0p said:


> From what I was able to gather, the HP is:
> 
> a little lighter
> damper (not sure how much)
> ...


You forgot the most important part:

9000% more sparkly.


I wasn't able to compare my T.rice HP with another T.rice directly, but I did spend a day on most of the GNU boards, and I will say that the basalt dampening seems to be the real deal. I don't think I'd want to go back to standard fiberglass construction after riding HP for so long, in my opinion it's totally worth the extra cash layout. $150 over the life of the board turns out to $1.50 a day if you get at least a hundred days out of it. Seems easily justifiable to me for even a slightly better ride.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> Everyone I've talked to on the Rice loves it. It charges hard.


Yep, when I'm on my 157 it's definitely a charging day...

One word of caution though, this board isn't meant to go slow, ever... it can be kind of a chore in slow speed tight areas unless you're ready to muscle it around.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

danm said:


> Yep, when I'm on my 157 it's definitely a charging day...
> 
> One word of caution though, this board isn't meant to go slow, ever... it can be kind of a chore in slow speed tight areas unless you're ready to muscle it around.


AGREE:thumbsup: I live on the east coast and just got back from a 2 week in Colorado and this is the best board that I have owned. I had a 2010 skunk ape and like the T.Rice better. 

I don't have the HP but if you have the extra cash then do it. I didn't have the extra


----------



## irEric (Feb 14, 2012)

I just bought the hp model. Got to try it out over icy conditions, some snow, and spring like days. Holds a line. I'm 8.5 boot size so i do work a little to get from edge to edge.

I have a question myself though. How well is your base holding wax? Mine seems to dry up just after a day, compared to my brothers skate banana that doesn't seem to dry up as quick as mine.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

irEric said:


> I just bought the hp model. Got to try it out over icy conditions, some snow, and spring like days. Holds a line. I'm 8.5 boot size so i do work a little to get from edge to edge.
> 
> I have a question myself though. How well is your base holding wax? Mine seems to dry up just after a day, compared to my brothers skate banana that doesn't seem to dry up as quick as mine.


I ride a lot of man made snow and ice where I go so I wax my board after 2 times.. I like doing it and am sure you dont need to do it that often but I can do mine at work so I get paid while doing it. Mine seems to not to dry out after 1 day. Do you wax your own board?


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

snowboardr77 said:


> I ride a lot of man made snow and ice where I go so I wax my board after 2 times.. I like doing it and am sure you dont need to do it that often but I can do mine at work so I get paid while doing it. Mine seems to not to dry out after 1 day. Do you wax your own board?


What he said, you should definitely get into waxing your own board... unless you're a tard you can get way better wax absorption doing it yourself. I usually wax every time so I can smoke skiers on cat tracks but once you get a good wax base you should be able to go two days between wax jobs.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

danm said:


> What he said, you should definitely get into waxing your own board... unless you're a tard you can get way better wax absorption doing it yourself. I usually wax every time so I can smoke skiers on cat tracks but once you get a good wax base you should be able to go two days between wax jobs.


X2:thumbsup: Sometimes I do mine after just one day:laugh: I love having a fresh wax so you can haul ass.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

irEric said:


> I just bought the hp model. Got to try it out over icy conditions, some snow, and spring like days. Holds a line. I'm 8.5 boot size so i do work a little to get from edge to edge.
> 
> I have a question myself though. How well is your base holding wax? Mine seems to dry up just after a day, compared to my brothers skate banana that doesn't seem to dry up as quick as mine.


The wolf guy on here has a great video on how to wax your board. I like running my iron over it a couple times to make sure it soaks in real good but just keep checking the top sheet to make sure you dont get it to hot. I use a metal scraper but if your just starting out I would stick with the hard plastic ones at first.


----------



## irEric (Feb 14, 2012)

snowboardr77 said:


> I ride a lot of man made snow and ice where I go so I wax my board after 2 times.. I like doing it and am sure you dont need to do it that often but I can do mine at work so I get paid while doing it. Mine seems to not to dry out after 1 day. Do you wax your own board?





danm said:


> What he said, you should definitely get into waxing your own board... unless you're a tard you can get way better wax absorption doing it yourself. I usually wax every time so I can smoke skiers on cat tracks but once you get a good wax base you should be able to go two days between wax jobs.


Yeah i actually bought an iron and wax(oneballjay alltemp banana-scented) since me and my brother invested into libtech. I believe the skate banana base is essentially the same but his seems to hold wax longer. This is my procedure:

1. diluted Simple Green cleaner, scrub with scotchbrite and then let it wipe it down. my last wax i rinsed it off, haven't tested it yet.
2. once it's dry, I drip wax on, and iron it in at about 120 degrees Celsius max, sometimes i drop it to 110 Celsius. I do it in sections. The topsheet does get hot because of this, but not so hot that it burns my fingers, or wax starts to smoke. It's the kind of hot enough that it feels toasty, and will warm me up if i had cold hands. I usually move to another area once it reaches that feeling.
3. usual wait and scrape.

My brother does the exact same thing to his skate banana but doesn't dry out like mine. So i started looking at a lot of waxing threads and base burn threads. It does not feel as dry as the tips, where there is the least wax if any. I don't think there are any hairs developing either.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe try a different Wax. I've been using Purl this season and it lasts pretty good. I usually wax every 2-3 days, mostly cause I like to do it. 
Also, what are your guys thoughts on the T Rice in trees? I'm thinking of picking up the HP for next season, but depending on where I go, I'll bomb tree runs for most of the day.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

yojik said:


> I'm trying to understand if the T Rice rides "longer" due to the C2BTX. From what I've heard, it does.


I would say that it "rides" shorter, but "floats" longer. Meaning that it turns like a 160 cambered deck but floats like a 168 cambered deck. All due to the C2... I have the 161.5 HP and I played with two 157s (one HP, one not) I found the HP only slightly lighter... almost negligible, but the ride was more damp without added stiffness.

I also love bombing trees with it. I'm used to the super tight, knock your elbows off, type of glades out east, so anywhere else would be great.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I had the same problem with the base drying the first few times. HOWEVER, after about the 3rd time waxing, this board holds wax well. My personal opinion is that their factory wax must suck. Because now it's fine. Lasts about 4-5 days depending on the conditions.


----------



## irEric (Feb 14, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I had the same problem with the base drying the first few times. HOWEVER, after about the 3rd time waxing, this board holds wax well. My personal opinion is that their factory wax must suck. Because now it's fine. Lasts about 4-5 days depending on the conditions.


That's interesting. Maybe i should hot wax scrape?


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

irEric said:


> Yeah i actually bought an iron and wax(oneballjay alltemp banana-scented) since me and my brother invested into libtech. I believe the skate banana base is essentially the same but his seems to hold wax longer. This is my procedure:
> 
> 1. diluted Simple Green cleaner, scrub with scotchbrite and then let it wipe it down. my last wax i rinsed it off, haven't tested it yet.
> 2. once it's dry, I drip wax on, and iron it in at about 120 degrees Celsius max, sometimes i drop it to 110 Celsius. I do it in sections. The topsheet does get hot because of this, but not so hot that it burns my fingers, or wax starts to smoke. It's the kind of hot enough that it feels toasty, and will warm me up if i had cold hands. I usually move to another area once it reaches that feeling.
> ...


Try switching up wax. I use hertel all temp race wax and love it. I did read on this other wax I am going to try called ass wax It's made by ass industries and it got #1 out of 10 other ones tested in transworld.


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Look What Happend Today, Why!!!!!! Why!!!!!! Why!!!!! Did This Happen To Me........my Most Prized Possesion Ruined........

does anyone know if this can be fixed... my expectations are low but I NEED TO KNOW IF THERES A CHANCE....


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

dkzach said:


> Look What Happend Today, Why!!!!!! Why!!!!!! Why!!!!! Did This Happen To Me........my Most Prized Possesion Ruined........
> 
> does anyone know if this can be fixed... my expectations are low but I NEED TO KNOW IF THERES A CHANCE....


: what did you do dude? I don't know if you can that fixed


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

dkzach said:


> Look What Happend Today, Why!!!!!! Why!!!!!! Why!!!!! Did This Happen To Me........my Most Prized Possesion Ruined........
> 
> does anyone know if this can be fixed... my expectations are low but I NEED TO KNOW IF THERES A CHANCE....


ouch. 

Hate to give it to you rough, but its time for a new board. You destroyed that one, its bonfire ammo.


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> ouch.
> 
> Hate to give it to you rough, but its time for a new board. You destroyed that one, its bonfire ammo.


Yes.... I know... damn.. I just had to overshoot a knuckle doing a tamedog....


----------

